# Memory leaks at nonpaged pool problem



## JackVT (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'm experiencing some serious memory leaks. At start up the initial RAM usage is around 18%, after leaving it on for about 12hrs with only background programs, the ram usage just rose to over 80%%. Then it started to lag and freeze, the only way to get back to normal is restart. RAMMap shows that Nonpaged pool is using up all my RAM.

After following this guide here Pushing the Limits of Windows: Paged and Nonpaged Pool - Mark's Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs, I used poolmon.exe and strings to find out the culprit is FWPKCLNT.SYS
















(these pics were taken after 3hrs ontime) 

Any idea how to fix this problem? Any help would be most appreciated!!!
Oh and I'm using Window 7 Home Premium x64 SP1.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

FWPKCLNT.SYS is the kernel-mode driver for the built-in Windows Vista Firewall. This may help: A nonpaged pool memory leak occurs when you use a WFP callout driver in Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, or in Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## JackVT (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd tried that fix, but its not applicable on my system. I'll try to reinstall my windows today, hopefully that'll fix this problem.


----------

